# Who makes the best gas fireplace inserts?



## viper7721

I have heard Majestic and Lennox are some of the best gas fireplace inserts out there.

Opinions?  Recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## mlouwho

just remember ~ you asked.  

I am a dealer, I sell Lennox, Majestic, Monessen, Regency & Mendota gas inserts.  Lennox is my least recomended, second least would be Majestic.  Lennox is overpriced for the "quality" of the product.  Majestic has some good options, like the comfort control system, but they are way too small.   Best, I would say is Regency, very, very few service issues, they make the best blower on the market, variety of decorative options.  Great variety of sizes.  Mendota would be next, lots of decorative options, but only 2 sizes.  But you really need to have any Mendota product professionally installed, their instructions are confusing & the parts don't always slip together like they should.  

So my opinion, find a Regency dealer!


----------



## begreen

There is a whole big world out there. Take a look at Valor for comparison.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

Im a X lennox dealer. My opinion is the same as Mlouwho. Regency, Quadrafire, Heatilator, Mendota, FPI, or just about any one else has a better product then lennox or majestic. Heck i even like the import Lexington Forge. Lots of fireplace for the buck and they look great burning. 
Shop Shop Shop, there all similar in function, but differ in build quality.


----------



## hearthtools

Kozheat has some great Insert options
they have 3 sizes of the Jackson and the largest unit has a VERY LARGE GLASS 21x35 and the new unit chaska. 
www.kozyheat.com

Enviro has some good units also but Kind of low BTU for the price.


----------



## DeanBrown3D

hearthtools said:
			
		

> Kozheat has some great Insert options
> they have 3 sizes of the Jackson and the largest unit has a VERY LARGE GLASS 21x35 and the new unit chaska.
> www.kozyheat.com
> 
> Enviro has some good units also but Kind of low BTU for the price.



Hey hearthtools - Is that the bay window version you are talking about?, with the 21x35" glass?


----------



## Shane

FPX.


----------



## hearthtools

DeanB said:
			
		

> hearthtools said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kozheat has some great Insert options
> they have 3 sizes of the Jackson and the largest unit has a VERY LARGE GLASS 21x35 and the new unit chaska.
> www.kozyheat.com
> 
> Enviro has some good units also but Kind of low BTU for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hearthtools - Is that the bay window version you are talking about?, with the 21x35" glass?
Click to expand...


The TRUE bay window 961 is a build in unit not an insert
The kozy insert with a large glass is the jackson 911xxxl
here is a photo of one we installed http://www.hearthtools.com/install/911xxl.jpg
Your fireplace has to be 34.5" Wide and 28" tall for this to fit.


But they do have a bay window face for most of the inserts


----------



## hearthtools

DeanB said:
			
		

> hearthtools said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kozheat has some great Insert options
> they have 3 sizes of the Jackson and the largest unit has a VERY LARGE GLASS 21x35 and the new unit chaska.
> www.kozyheat.com
> 
> Enviro has some good units also but Kind of low BTU for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hearthtools - Is that the bay window version you are talking about?, with the 21x35" glass?
Click to expand...


I like the kozy line because of the Family own company 30 years of making fireplaces.
American made.
Great looking fire and and lots of heat for the $$
the 911xxl you can get for under $2400 INCLUDING your standard size panels, Black grill, Blower and 25 foot Kozy heat Direct vent liner kit.
Optional decor faces range from $250 to $600


----------



## vgrund

Our "big" local dealer (been in business 30 years with 5 store locations) carries Heat & Glo, Archgard, Napolean and Jotul gas inserts.  Yesterday I asked the question, "which brand has the least service issues" but they just smiled, said most of the major parts are made by a single manufacturer (like dishwashers), and offered little insight.  Perhaps that is what passes for a low pressure sale.


----------



## BrotherBart

Our biggest local Lennox dealer is dropping them. He says he has noticed a quality nosedive since they started making the stuff in Mexico.


----------



## SteelGuy

Beware of Kozy Heat.  I have a Kozy Heat zero clearance gas fireplace that is not working, the unit will soot up after 1 hour or so.  After repeated calls to the dealer and manufacturer they have no clue what is wrong with the unit.


----------



## vgrund

As noted in another thread or two, I went with a Heat-N-Glo FB-IN insert.  I'll report back after installation and some use.


----------



## vgrund

Reporting back as promised, I love my new insert.  It has a ceramic firebox, so it takes about 22 minutes for it to reach heat equilibrium and the fan to activate.  After I shut it off, the fan runs for about another 22 minutes.  It is a very effective space heater, meaning it is about 300% better than the gas fired decoration (gas logs) it replaced.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Fire Bug

vgrund said:
			
		

> Reporting back as promised, I love my new insert.  It has a ceramic firebox, so it takes about 22 minutes for it to reach heat equilibrium and the fan to activate.  After I shut it off, the fan runs for about another 22 minutes.  It is a very effective space heater, meaning it is about 300% better than the gas fired decoration (gas logs) it replaced.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  Highly recommended.



Hello,
 I have the Heat & Glow FB Grand fireplace insert. This is my fourth unit that I have had to replace because of cracking of the ceramic firebox, peeling paint of the firebox, and banging upon ignition corrected by a redesigned burner.
 Fianally, unit number four seems to be working correctly.
 I agree with you, the ceramic firebox really throws out the heat along with the optional blower,
 Heat & Glow, in my opinion, has the most realistic burning units on the market but the company itself and the dealer I purchased the unit from, need improvement. 
 This unit, (ceramic logs), even look good when not in operation.
Enjoy your insert and best of luck!!
Fire Bug


----------



## vgrund

Fire Bug, sorry to hear about your troubles.  I've never had any of these issues.  If I ever do, I'll post here.  Dealers in this industry are all a little quirky in my experience.  Some more than others (some downright suck).  It is annoying.

The paint peeling issue I hoped to avoid with the ceramic firebox.  I've had other gas inserts with painted steel fireboxes as have many of my friends.  They all seem to peel given enough use.  

Victor


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

vgrund said:
			
		

> Fire Bug, sorry to hear about your troubles.  I've never had any of these issues.  If I ever do, I'll post here.  Dealers in this industry are all a little quirky in my experience.  Some more than others (some downright suck).  It is annoying.
> 
> The paint peeling issue I hoped to avoid with the ceramic firebox.  I've had other gas inserts with painted steel fireboxes as have many of my friends.  They all seem to peel given enough use.
> 
> Victor



Customers are quirky too....Some, more then others (some downright suck) 
sorry, i couldnt resist. 

Yea, the paint on all the steel ones i have ever sold peel on the inside of the firebox where the flame touches the metal.
We sale the heatilator version of the heat n glo, quad has one too. (there all the same company) there nice inserts, even without the blower they throw a ton of heat.


----------



## Fire Bug

vgrund said:
			
		

> Fire Bug, sorry to hear about your troubles.  I've never had any of these issues.  If I ever do, I'll post here.  Dealers in this industry are all a little quirky in my experience.  Some more than others (some downright suck).  It is annoying.
> 
> The paint peeling issue I hoped to avoid with the ceramic firebox.  I've had other gas inserts with painted steel fireboxes as have many of my friends.  They all seem to peel given enough use.
> 
> Victor



Hi Victor,
 The peeling paint problem I had was on a ceramic firebox like yours. I was told that Heat & Glow had some that came off the assembley line that had a residule of Teflon remaining on the fireboxes after they cooled and where taken out of the mold for the fireboxes.
 Like I said before, I have the FB Grand,(FB=Fire Brick).
 I also use propane for fuel, which is a big difference than natrural gas.
 A product usually is as good as the manufacturer who makes them and the dealer who sells them.

Fire Bug


Fire Bug


----------



## vgrund

Fire Bug, thanks for the background... Actually I understood you have a firebrick model. I'm just saying, one of the reasons I bought firebrick was to avoid peeling paint.   It sucks enormously that you still had a problem, but at least it was an admitted manufacturing defect.  The painted steel models will peel as a consequence of normal operation, as noted above, that is the common experience.  What's so different with LP versus natural gas?   Assuming it is adjusted properly and LP is good quality (low contaminates), what is the difference?  Something significant enough that they redesigned the burner, I presume!  Anyway, I don't get a boom when I start it.  It starts just like natural gas models I've owned in the past.  I assume I have the new burner!


----------



## Fire Bug

vgrund said:
			
		

> Fire Bug, thanks for the background... Actually I understood you have a firebrick model. I'm just saying, one of the reasons I bought firebrick was to avoid peeling paint.   It sucks enormously that you still had a problem, but at least it was an admitted manufacturing defect.  The painted steel models will peel as a consequence of normal operation, as noted above, that is the common experience.  What's so different with LP versus natural gas?   Assuming it is adjusted properly and LP is good quality (low contaminates), what is the difference?  Something significant enough that they redesigned the burner, I presume!  Anyway, I don't get a boom when I start it.  It starts just like natural gas models I've owned in the past.  I assume I have the new burner!



Victor,
 From what I have heard from several dealers and manufaturers is that Propane Gas is much heavier and burns more dirty than Natural Gas.
 I believe that propane gas burners will find that they have to clean their glass more frequently. Also, the heavier propane can easily be hindered by blocking the ports in the burner with ember matierial.
 My insert sometimes still ignites a little louder than usaual but does not bang. When the thermostat closes the gas valve and puts out the flame I get a slight bang and a flame flashback from the remaining propane in the burner.
 I have a new Jotul Gas Stove that lights without a sound and only now and than will flashback in the burner.
 If I could I wish I had natural gas but where I live it is not yet available.
 I also have been told that the mixture used in propane gas is not as consistant from company to company as natural gas is.

Fire Bug


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

too add to LP usage, its also very corrosive, its rusts everything, and thermocouples last half as long as NG units.


----------



## darsamoffat

What a great forum! All of this information is so helpful. We are in the process of getting a DV gas fireplace insert and we are really having a hard time deciding which one to get! We have been to 4 showrooms now and they all have something new and different to offer. And of course they all say that their product is the best! We have looked at the Heat & Glo FB-IN and liked it a lot. We also liked the Quadra-Fire, Mendota, Country Stoves, & Kozy Heat inserts. We are overwhelmed!! We live in the Seattle area in a single story home. Our fireplace opening is 36" by 24 1/2". We will use this to heat our main living area in the cooler months but also want to be able to enjoy it if possible in the warmer months on a lower setting. Any suggestions from anyone? What I have read so far has already helped. Thanks!


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

well, there not lying, they are all sort of the best...


----------



## Bob512

KozyHeat are the best!


----------



## begreen

darsamoffat said:
			
		

> What a great forum! All of this information is so helpful. We are in the process of getting a DV gas fireplace insert and we are really having a hard time deciding which one to get! We have been to 4 showrooms now and they all have something new and different to offer. And of course they all say that their product is the best! We have looked at the Heat & Glo FB-IN and liked it a lot. We also liked the Quadra-Fire, Mendota, Country Stoves, & Kozy Heat inserts. We are overwhelmed!! We live in the Seattle area in a single story home. Our fireplace opening is 36" by 24 1/2". We will use this to heat our main living area in the cooler months but also want to be able to enjoy it if possible in the warmer months on a lower setting. Any suggestions from anyone? What I have read so far has already helped. Thanks!




Is this for an older or newer home? In an older home a classic look is sometimes nicer. I posted is of a Valor installation in Seattle. It is a pricey, but high quality unit that is worth considering. You can view them at Sutter Home and Hearth. (Or maybe you already have?)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/276/
http://www.sutterhearth.com/about/gallery/fireplaces-gas-insert/index.html


----------



## vgrund

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> too add to LP usage, its also very corrosive, its rusts everything, and thermocouples last half as long as NG units.



Yeah, that's what I heard from my insert dealer.  Regular maintenance seems more important with LP fired inserts.


----------



## Grinder

Very good thread.  Thanks to all that helped out!  I'm staying away from Lennox and going searching!


----------



## jsun2399

I'm deciding on a direct vent gas fireplace and am narrowed it to   several companies.  I have read quite a few postings and I want to know if I'm in the right "neighborhood" on a quality product.  Here are 4 that I have thought about:
1.  Harman
2.  Mendota
3.  Regency 
4.  Napoleon.
Any and all comments are welcomed.

I just found out that an insert is more suitable.  The wife wants a large glass area and KozyHeat Jackson xxl has the largest glass area.  Any comments on this model?


----------



## hearthtools

SteelGuy said:
			
		

> Beware of Kozy Heat.  I have a Kozy Heat zero clearance gas fireplace that is not working, the unit will soot up after 1 hour or so.  After repeated calls to the dealer and manufacturer they have no clue what is wrong with the unit.




If it is sooting it is due to a venting problem or the logs not in like the Manufacture specs


----------

